# TMPS Tool



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone have one or know of one near me? Need calibration.

Thanks


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTR RGT said:


> Anyone have one or know of one near me? Need calibration.
> 
> Thanks


Might be useful to say where ***8220;near me***8221; is as I assume it***8217;s not Gotham City


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha, yeah that mite help. 
Yeah it is Gotham city, my best friend hangs around in caves and is a eccentric billionaire. 

Essex.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Or - is anyone going to goodwood festival that could bring the tool?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Is it just the trigger tool you need or an ecutek cable also? If you have fitted new tpms or swapped rims you will need both.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

If it***8217;s any help I am working at Brands Hatch on Mon 24th and Tues 25th June and have a trigger tool which will reset 09-13 gtrs and an ecutek cable. If you are not too far away from that area I could sort it at the end of the day.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Urgghh I can't make it on both days. 
Appreciate the offer and kudos for keeping the old forum mentality going in the face of extinction by facebook.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

If you already have ecutek single or cable, the trigger tools can be picked up for £12 on amazon. I bought this one ages ago and it works perfectly.


Yefun EL-50448 Auto Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor TPMS Activation Tool TPMS Reset Tool OEC-T5 for GM Vehicle Series (Orange) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07C4RN5L2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_C6sgDbY4F4JZE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

